# [Annonce] Formation Gentoo à l'Université Laval

## d2_racing

Salut tout le monde, j'aimerais savoir si certain serait intéressé à avoir une formation complète sur Gentoo et Linux par le fait même, environ 2 soirs par mois/3 h par soir.

Nous allons passer en revue les connaissances de base sur Linux pour ensuite s'attaquer à une installation de Gentoo de la ligne de commande jusqu'à la configuration du bureau KDE et Gnome.

Nous allons aborder tous les sujets, compilation du noyau, Use Flags,portage et le fameux Wifi sous Linux.

Si ça vous intéresse, laissez-moi savoir.

Si on a assez de monde, on va s'organiser pour officialiser le tout.

Le tout devrait avoir lieu dans un local de l'Université Laval à partir de Septembre 2008.

C'est à Québec pour ceux qui ne le savent pas.

----------

## Dismantr

Tu fait bien de préciser car Laval, c'est aussi une ville française qui possède des enseignements universitaires  :Very Happy:  même si, semble-t-il, les deux ne sont pas au même niveau de renommée  :Smile:  lol !

Sinon, c'est dommage ; je serai bien venu, mais Quebec ou Laval, ça fait loin pour moi   :Crying or Very sad: 

Bon courage quand même  :Smile: 

----------

## RaX

Ouep même à vole de pingouin c'est loin ...

----------

## d2_racing

En effet, par contre pour ceux qui restent dans le coin de Québec, c'est très intéressant  :Razz: 

----------

## d2_racing

Je viens d'ajouter le plan de formation : http://www.gentoo-quebec.org/index/Articles/Formation_Gentoo/Formation_Gentoo.pdf

----------

## Dismantr

Tu nous diffuseras les supports de cours ?  :Mr. Green: 

Qu'au moins les absents aient les polycopiés, non mais  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Non, sérieux, j'suis intéressé si y'a des supports...

----------

## d2_racing

Je vais regarder si j'ai le temps de faire ça  :Razz: , car ça va être plus que je vais expliquer devant un laptop ou un ordi de test et il va y avoir beaucoup d'interaction vers les participants.

----------

## d2_racing

MAJ : Les cours sont commencés et on est 26 personnes pour le cours débutants.

Et pour le cours experts, il va y avoir 15-20 personnes. Alors Gentoo se porte bien dans la région de Québec  :Razz: 

----------

## armkreuz1

À quand un équivalent dans la région de Montréal?

Tu viendras faire un tour c'est pas si loin  :Smile: 

----------

## d2_racing

Au pire, tu as juste à venir sur Gentoo-Québec.org, je sais qu'on a quelques personnes de la région de Montréal.

Sinon, viens à Québec  :Razz: 

----------

## d2_racing

Nous avons mis des photos :  http://gentoo-quebec.org/index/Photos/Formation_08_09/2008-09-13/

http://www.gentoo-quebec.org/

----------

